# Buick mulling more powerful Encore; Diesel too



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Buick mulling more powerful Encore; diesel too - Autoblog

Here's hoping for both a Verano and Encore Diesel!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread but I want a 2016 Colorado diesel with the 2.8L! But a Encore diesel would a great alternative for those in the snow belt.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Not to hijack the thread but I want a 2016 Colorado diesel with the 2.8L! But a Encore diesel would a great alternative for those in the snow belt.


You mean this?

2014 Holden Colorado: Australian Price, Features And Specs | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hopefully soon! Chrysler just came out with a RAM 1500 with 3.0L V6 Turbo Diesel produced by VM Motori. Some early testers say it will get 19mpg/29mpg city/highway ratings versus 15mpg/25mpg for the 3.6L V6 gasoline engine. It also has 420 ft/lbs of torque which is 10 ft/lbs more than the 5.7L V8 gasoline engine and 151 ft/lbs more than the 3.6L V6 gasser. It has less horsepower than both, but torque is what most people are really looking at in trucks anyway.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

GM must be monitoring this forum!!!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> GM must be monitoring this forum!!!


I hope they are! They could learn a lot from us!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not sure I like the exterior styling of it but it looks comfortable on the inside(what you stare at 90% in traffic). Will they give it(gas model) the same HP and Tq numbers we have or bump it some to adsorb some of that extra weight?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

An AWD Encore diesel would be fabulous!


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Aussie said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 2014 Holden Colorado: Australian Price, Features And Specs | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications


That's the one! Supposedly coming to the US shores in 2015 as a 2016 model.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love the idea of a diesel Verano. I'm almost settled on getting a diesel Cruze, but part of me wants something a little more upscale.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you test drove both a Verano and a Cruze diesel? If not I think you would be pleasantly surprised with the diesel Cruze interior. I have driven both and was really surprised by the Cruze diesel. I love it!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Have you test drove both a Verano and a Cruze diesel? If not I think you would be pleasantly surprised with the diesel Cruze interior. I have driven both and was really surprised by the Cruze diesel. I love it!
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I second that. The Diesel Cruze is a very nice car. Nothing against the gas Cruzes, but the Diesel is a whole different car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> I second that. The Diesel Cruze is a very nice car. Nothing against the gas Cruzes, but the Diesel is a whole different car.


Hi diesel,

Glad you are enjoying your Cruze Diesel and are an advocate for others to experience it! I agree that the interior is a beauty and it's a nice car. 

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

